

Reflecting on halfway mark of 2014? Read these 2 links - allbombs
http://kenny.is/halfway

======
allbombs
No need to link out to personal site (no way to remove link from original
topic). I've just copied and pasted the blurb below:

With summer officially here and July around the corner, we’re at the half way
point of 2014. A great time to reflect and determine if on track.
Coincidentally, my friend Max shared a thoughtful and entertaining blog post
around reflection.

Link 1 - [http://www.geekwire.com/2012/day-rest-
life/](http://www.geekwire.com/2012/day-rest-life/)

Buster explains his process and what he’s uncovered over the last 5 years.

Fascinated by the story I stumbled across his personal website. For such a
simple 1 page website, it rocked, and continues to rock my foundation.

Link 2 - [http://busterbenson.com/](http://busterbenson.com/)

